# Surprise Pokemon Announcement on Monday



## Foxi4 (Sep 14, 2013)

_"We've got a surprise for you!"_ - informed the Pokemon Company over their Twitter this morning, informing their followers about an announcement which is to take place next Monday. Naturally information about X/Y is to be expected, but it could be something else entirely.​ 
Pokemon X/Y information seems to get richer and richer as the release date draws near - we already saw the so-called _"Mega Evolutions"_ of certain Pokemon as well as custom trainer outfits which will allow the player to customize the looks of the main character for the first time in the history of the series.​ 





 
Here's for hoping that this announcement is going to be as exciting as those two new, welcome changes.

 Soruce #1
 Source #2


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 14, 2013)

Surprise cancellation of X/Y. I should have known.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 14, 2013)

Pokemon Z.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 14, 2013)

"And for today's special announcement, we decided to listen to the fans..."
*fans get excited. wondering what they've wanted*

"...We're giving you guys something you've always asked for. It's something you've been asking for years since..."
*fans start flipping out and screaming, pulling their out, and start whackin off and shootin all over the place*

"That's right, today, is the day we celebrate..... "
*everybody all over the world starts crying as if it's the second coming of Jesus*

*long silent pause to build hype*
"ASH'S BIRTHDAY! HE TURNS 11!"
*boners around the world die*


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 14, 2013)

Secret bases or GTFO.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 14, 2013)

FOXI
WE ALREADY HAVE THREADS ON THIS

STAHP ENLARGING THE POKEFLOOD
ples


----------



## Forstride (Sep 14, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Secret bases or GTFO.


 
I would kill for secret bases to return.  Best thing about Gen 3 IMO.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 14, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> FOXI
> WE ALREADY HAVE THREADS ON THIS
> 
> STAHP ENLARGING THE POKEFLOOD
> ples


 
...I'm sorry for posting news? 

It could be related to X/Y, but it could be something else entirely, like a new game or app, unless you missed the _"surprise announcement"_ part of the tweet.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...I'm sorry for posting news?
> 
> It could be related to X/Y, but it could be something else entirely, like a new game or app, unless you missed the _"surprise announcement"_ part of the tweet.


 
I'm sure this is the 3rd surprise announcement pokemon thread i've seen today.
Its only fair I shout at the owner of each one


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 14, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I'm sure this is the 3rd surprise announcement pokemon thread i've seen today.
> Its only fair I shout at the owner of each one


 
Fair enough. If the staff decides that it's not newsworthy, I'm sure they'll close it, move it or merge it with another thread.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Fair enough. If the staff decides that it's not newsworthy, I'm sure they'll close it, move it or merge it with another thread.


 
Taking into account that I'M the one who has a problem with it
I'm sure nothing will be done


----------



## pasc (Sep 14, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Surprise cancellation of X/Y. I should have known.


 
Has Nintendo ever cancelled anything EVER ?

That outfit thing is just neat !

God. Why do they have to bring out all these good games all the time, the same time of the year ?


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 14, 2013)

pasc said:


> Has Nintendo ever cancelled anything EVER ?
> 
> That outfit thing is just neat !
> 
> God. Why do they have to bring out all these good games all the time, the same time of the year ?


 
Well, they cancelled their E3 conference. But that's off topic. 
The post was a joke post anyway.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 14, 2013)

pasc said:


> Has Nintendo ever cancelled anything EVER ?


Earthbound 64.

_*The thread turns quiet, the wind blows a tumbleweed across the scene...*_


> God. Why do they have to bring out *all these good games all the time*, the same time of the year ?


What games? You mean three games - _"Mario Kart 8"_, _"Super Smash Bros."_ and _"Pokemon X/Y"_? Or do we have a different categorization of _"good"_?


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> What games? You mean three games - _"Mario Kart 8"_, _"Super Smash Bros."_ and _"Pokemon X/Y"_? Or do we have a different categorization of _"good"_?


 
OBJECTION

Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney Dual Destinies


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 14, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> OBJECTION! Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney Dual Destinies


 
Not a Nintendo game. 

Although admittedly one of the reasons why I'd like to own a 3DS... at... some point...


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 14, 2013)

Aww look at Blice, trying to be a mod.


----------



## pasc (Sep 14, 2013)

Where did I even find this ?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Aww look at Blice, trying to be a mod.


 






_"Look, he thinks he's people!"_ 


pasc said:


> Where did I even find this ?


 
I think I cried a little.


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 14, 2013)

It's Blice. Pokemon fan at its finest LOL. For instance, I could very well say, Fennekin is the stupidest starter I've ever seen, and I would probably be lynched within the next fifteen minutes...


----------



## Gahars (Sep 14, 2013)

Spoiler






​


​​Jesus Christ. Forget the Pokemon, kid, you need to catch some goddamn fashion sense.


----------



## emigre (Sep 14, 2013)

Can we finally move in eight motherfucking directions?


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 14, 2013)

emigre said:


> Can we finally move in eight motherfucking directions?


 

That was confirmed a long time ago.


----------



## emigre (Sep 14, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> That was confirmed a long time ago.


 

My dick is now erect.


----------



## Osha (Sep 14, 2013)

My money is on an official Pokkén announcement.


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 14, 2013)

What if they announced that Lavender Town returns?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 14, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Jesus Christ. Forget the Pokemon, kid, you need to catch some goddamn fashion sense.


 
I think those are called _"iFish Shorts"_, but I may be mistaken...


----------



## mike39201 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hoenn Confirmed!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 14, 2013)

with all the shit they made with "POKEMON [breaking] BANK" it's probably day one DLC


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 14, 2013)

Probably Pokemon Left and Pokemon Right for the Wii U.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 14, 2013)

If it's a game I hope it's for the 3DS.

Don't wanna buy Wii U. Lol


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 14, 2013)

I hope it's Lucario related news!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 15, 2013)

BOOOM~!
Double Wifi Friends Battle + Guild Wars option !


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 15, 2013)

They're announcing the announcement in advance?
Not-so-surprise announcement anymore, is it?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 15, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> BOOOM~! Double Wifi Friends Battle + Guild Wars option !


Pokemon Trozei!/Link! 2 confirmed.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Pokemon Trozei!/Link! 2 confirmed.


 

Or better, Pokemon Tretta ;O;


----------



## Isaac (Sep 15, 2013)

Stop posting news and make more console wars


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 15, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I hope it's Lucario related news!


ot: what happened to your avatar?
on topic: Pokkén Fighters! with lucario


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> ot: what happened to your avatar?
> on topic: Pokkén Fighters! with lucario


 
I created a new character, Crystal the Glaceon

On topic: I've loved all the Pokemon news thus far, so I am assuming I am going to love this one!


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 15, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I created a new character, Crystal the Glaceon
> 
> On topic: I've loved all the Pokemon news thus far, so I am assuming I am going to love this one!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 15, 2013)

i can hardly contain myself...to fall asleep


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 15, 2013)

Come on pokemon stadium 3


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 15, 2013)

Well since pokemon can go super saiyan now, i'm assuming this'll be an announcement for a DBZ x pokemon crossover.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 15, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> Come on pokemon stadium 3


 

0.o


----------



## beta4attack (Sep 15, 2013)

Nah, it's probably gonna be the leaked gottacatchemall.com site


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 15, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> It's Blice. Pokemon fan at its finest LOL. For instance, I could very well say, Fennekin is the stupidest starter I've ever seen, and I would probably be lynched within the next fifteen minutes...


 
More of a Froakie fan myself. But your death can be arranged


----------



## matthi321 (Sep 15, 2013)

maybe a new pokemon trading card game?


----------



## wolf-snake (Sep 15, 2013)

maybe its something about poken fighters i don't know


----------



## pasc (Sep 15, 2013)

matthi321 said:


> maybe a new pokemon trading card game?


Something tells me this would make alot of ppl happy.
Since the last one was on GBC. (I think)


----------



## Arras (Sep 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Pokemon Trozei!/Link! 2 confirmed.


I actually enjoyed that game, I would probably buy a 2.


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 15, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I hope it's Lucario related news!


 
We can assume our glaceon is a male right? Trap avoided then.

On-topic: Maybe an update for Pokédex 3D PRO for all the new announced Pokemon and their Mega forms.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2013)

Dartz150 said:


> We can assume our glaceon is a male right? Trap avoided then.
> 
> On-topic: Maybe an update for Pokédex 3D PRO for all the new announced Pokemon and their Mega forms.


 
Actually this character is a girl 

I hope they update the Pokedex 3D Pro, it would be nice if they updated instead of just making a new one and expecting people to buy that as well.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Pokemon Trozei!/Link! 2 confirmed.


 

Make it a new Pokemon trading card video game and I will jizz all over my tablet.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 15, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> Come on pokemon stadium 3


 
I want this badly.

As for Pokken fighters I doubt it will leave Japan if it's an arcade game even if ported.


----------



## breaktemp (Sep 16, 2013)

hmm...has to be a pokemon wii-u announcement.  

* or that pokemon-bank is free * 

got money on the pokemon stadium-u game they teased a few trailers back  "  

 

skip to 2:05


----------



## GolfDude (Sep 16, 2013)

they should announce the dub for the 2 hour pokemon orgins special


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 16, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> Come on pokemon ARENA 3


----------



## Flame (Sep 16, 2013)

its Monday, wheres my Announcement?


----------



## KuRensan (Sep 16, 2013)

https://twitter.com/Pokemon/status/378911540792942592 If I'm right it'll be in 7 minutes >.< 8AM PDT is 5PM in Europe right


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Sep 16, 2013)

KuRensan said:


> https://twitter.com/Pokemon/status/378911540792942592 If I'm right it'll be in 7 minutes >.< 8AM PDT is 5PM in Europe right


 

8AM PDT is 4PM GMT, so it depends on your time, if you live in Netherlands you should be GMT+1 (like here in Italy) so its 5PM.


----------



## AngelBlade (Sep 16, 2013)

A site for a US ONLY idiot game prize....REALLY???


----------



## Harsky (Sep 16, 2013)

https://twitter.com/Pokemon/status/379621395300241408

WHAT?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Sep 16, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Gahars (Sep 16, 2013)

The tears, they are delicious.


----------



## TackyPie (Sep 16, 2013)

The code to enter the website is  XY1012


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ridiculous. LOL


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 16, 2013)

Pokemon Dash 2


----------



## Jax (Sep 16, 2013)

Prizes are US only.

Thanks, Obama!


----------



## Osha (Sep 16, 2013)

Well that was disappointing.


----------



## Flame (Sep 16, 2013)

you raise our hopes up and dash them to pieces, in splendid fashion.

well played sir, wel played.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Sep 16, 2013)

codes over the net to win prizes
well played nitnendo


----------



## Chary (Sep 16, 2013)

Gotta Catch Em All; Troll Mix


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 16, 2013)

Gahars said:


> The tears, they are delicious.


 
That Gif, was one of the many things wrong with Sword Art Online....
However...
#BookmarkedForLaterUse


----------



## Pong20302000 (Sep 16, 2013)

TIME TO HACK PRIZES !!!

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=chrome/clauncher_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=chrome/chespin_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=chrome/pancham_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=firefox23/dedenne_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=firefox23/xerneas_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=firefox23/bunnelby_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=firefox23/yveltal_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=firefox23/noivern_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=firefox23/spritzee_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=firefox23/helioptile_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=firefox23/pangoro_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=firefox23/sylveon_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=firefox23/malamar_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=firefox23/litleo_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=firefox23/talonflame_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=firefox23/fennekin_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=firefox23/froakie_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=firefox23/skrelp_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=firefox23/gogoat_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=firefox23/honedge_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=firefox23/inkay_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=firefox23/swirlix_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=firefox23/malamar_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=firefox23/fletchling_gift.html

https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=firefox23/skiddo_gift.html

THATS EM ALLL!!!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 16, 2013)

Flame said:


> you raise our hopes up and dash them to pieces, in splendid fashion.
> 
> well played sir, wel played.


They didn't raise your hopes up, you did.

The only thing that people should be mad about is the fact that neither of us gets a piece of ash's 11th birthday cake.


----------



## signz (Sep 16, 2013)

>US only
MEH
That was the last time I got my hopes up...


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 16, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> TIME TO HACK PRIZES !!!
> 
> https://pokemon.promo.eprize.com/hunt/:b=chrome/clauncher_gift.html
> 
> ...


 

I clicked xerneas gift, and a file called MegaBlazikenWallpaper is downloading


LRN 2 NAME FILES
;O;


----------



## Pong20302000 (Sep 16, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I clicked xerneas gift, and a file called MegaBlazikenWallpaper is downloading
> 
> 
> LRN 2 NAME FILES
> ;O;


 
list updates

all pokemon caught

PRIZE PLEASE POKEMON GUYS


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh my sides..


----------



## Pong20302000 (Sep 16, 2013)

Want to unlock pokemon guys?

XY738A (freebie in rules)
Y8P4 (Pancham)
x3k5 (Chespin)
X4Q8 (Dedenne)
X9K3 (Malamar)
Y2P6 (Noivern)
x7q5 (Honedge)
Y3F2 (Pangoro)
X7C9 (Heloptile)
X5H8 (Fennekin)
Y4L6 (Skrelp)
Y5B6 (Spritzee)
Y9D8 (Gogoat)
Y8H7 (Yveltal)
Y6J5 (Sylveon)
X2R4 (Bunnelby)
X8G5 (Inkay)
Y3S7 (Skiddo)
X6P4 (Froakie)
X5W8 (Fletchling)
X5T3 (Swirlix)
X8T9 (Litleo)
Y6V8 (Talonflame)
X4C7(Clauncher)
X7M4 (Xerneas)

you can only enter 24 codes a day
All the codes listed


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Sep 16, 2013)

You just scored a Booster Pack Code.

Code:
DVA-RM5W-EM3-6V5


----------



## Pong20302000 (Sep 16, 2013)

all codes listed above and prize links on previous page
enjoy guys

LOL find until release
nice going Gamefreak HAHA


----------



## TackyPie (Sep 16, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> all codes listed above and prize links on previous page
> enjoy guys
> 
> LOL find until release
> nice going Gamefreak HAHA


 
I like how I can enter the code for Xerneas because I read the rules -_- lol.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Sep 16, 2013)

For those not in US here are all the Digital Gifts. It Includes Ringtones, Songs, Wallpapers, Manga episodes, etc

-- Link removed (see next post) --


----------



## ongo_gablogian (Sep 16, 2013)

Just to let you know, 2 copies of your resume were included in that rar file. I'm sure you don't want your personal info floating around the internet, I'd suggest you delete it and re-up the file


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Welp, that was underwhelming.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 16, 2013)

Dafuq is this? ._.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 16, 2013)

all unlock except for these

X7C9 (Heloptile)
Y4L6 (Skrelp)
Y8H7 (Yveltal)
X2R4 (Bunnelby)
Y3S7 (Skiddo)
X6P4 (Froakie)
X5W8 (Fletchling)
X7M4 (Xerneas)

they are all "hint coming soon" so I guess thats why


----------



## frogboy (Sep 17, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> all unlock except for these
> 
> X7C9 (Heloptile)
> Y4L6 (Skrelp)
> ...


 
That's strange, I unlocked them all (except Xerneas).

_POKEMON, GOTTA UNLOCK 'EM ALL_


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 17, 2013)

apparently they changed the codes since they were leaked


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 17, 2013)

Well they're gonna be making more condoms like this:


----------



## breaktemp (Sep 18, 2013)

Pong20302000 

hmm...having issues with these codes : 

X7C9 (Heloptile)
X5H8 (Fennekin)
Y4L6 (Skrelp)
Y8H7 (Yveltal)
Y6J5 (Sylveon)
X2R4 (Bunnelby)
Y3S7 (Skiddo)
X6P4 (Froakie)
X5W8 (Fletchling)
X8T9 (Litleo)
X7M4 (Xerneas)

does anyone have the updated codes for these ? 
* thanks for sharing *


----------

